# Either I'm getting old (replete with bad eyes).....



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> ....... On a side note, how do those holesaws stay on that tool chest?:laughing:.........


I drive like a old blind man.:whistling


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

480sparky said:


> I drive like a old blind man.:whistling


:laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------

